
Green tea benefits memory - sarreph
http://www.parentherald.com/articles/4435/20140409/green-tea-can-improve-your-memory.htm
======
computer
Sigh, blogspam from a non-scientific source, about a study with a tiny sample
size. Everything is wrong with this one:

The study made them eat 27.5 grams of green tea extract (dissolved in a
liquid), then measured brain connectivity by MRI. This MRI-measured brain
connectivity was slightly higher, whatever that might mean in practice--
actual memory performance was not measured, it seems.

As pretty much always for such articles: the title is incorrect, the findings
are probably wrong, and the article was written by someone without scientific
understanding and/or integrity.

~~~
foxhill
indeed, the biggest story is in fact in the discussion of this article - how
the hell did you manage to get a username like 'computer' in a place like
this?!

------
unmole
A study sponsored by a company that sells green tea drinks with a sample size
of 12. Seems legit!

~~~
foxhill
certainly, n=12 is not science, it's only a mild improvement on wild
conjecture.

however, i can't seem to find anything that says the study was funded by a
company that sells green tea drinks (or anything that would call the study's
impartiality into question)

~~~
dalke
The paper is at
[http://link.springer.com/article/10.1007%2Fs00213-014-3526-1...](http://link.springer.com/article/10.1007%2Fs00213-014-3526-1/fulltext.html)
. The acknowledgements say:

> This study was supported by grants from the Rivella. All authors have agreed
> to its submission in this form and we do not have any conflict of interests
> that might be interpreted as influencing its content. The sponsor of the
> study had no role in study design, collection, analysis, interpretation of
> data, writing of this report, and in the decision to submit the paper for
> publication.

Rivella is a milk whey-based soft drink from Switzerland. Green Rivella is
flavored with green tea extract. And indeed, in the section on "Composition of
test drinks":

> Rivella is a commercially available carbonated soft drink on the basis of
> milk whey. In 1999, a new flavor with a 0.05 % addition of standardized
> green tea extract was introduced.

------
higherpurpose
I like green ice tea, but normal green tea I can't get used to it, even when
mixed with lemon or something - still don't like the taste much.

